# Cats and the PDSA?



## DiNozzo (12 March 2015)

My daughter is away at university where it seems a cat has adopted her flat.

She says it looks likes its good condition- quite porky and a good shiny coat. It doesn't have a collar and they don't know if its a boy or a girl (there are no obvious signs of boy bits, but they can't check for girls- it wont let them look).

However in the past week or so it seems to be a bit stiffer, and it has a cut across its eye. Its not deep and it looked quite clean. The cat then disappeared for a few days, and when it came back today the cut looked more red and angry. Apparently, the cat seemed more comfortable in the flat than it had done previously.

My daughter was wondering about taking the cat to the PDSA for a check up/treatment on its eye, but she has no way of transporting the cat, as it would have to go in a crate/carry box thing, and be carried across town. Would this be too traumatic for a fairly nervous animal? And, would their flat have to pay for treatment for a stray? Obviously they'll do whats best for the cat, but they are students and its not their cat!


 The cat seems to spend about three days a week with them.


----------



## numptynoelle (12 March 2015)

I've previously popped a collar on a cat that seemed to be visiting frequently - it had a tag saying "do you own me, can you call xxxxx" - the owner got in touch soon after, turns out the big lad just liked visiting! That would be my first move, to be honest, although I can see it's hard to leave such an animal alone.


----------



## DiNozzo (12 March 2015)

Thanks, will tell her to do that then, and if the cut on its eye gets worse to take it then if no response. 

She said it does seem very affectionate, although its frightened of the tallest boys in her flat, and is nervous generally.


----------



## numptynoelle (12 March 2015)

DiNozzo said:



			Thanks, will tell her to do that then, and if the cut on its eye gets worse to take it then if no response. 

She said it does seem very affectionate, although its frightened of the tallest boys in her flat, and is nervous generally.
		
Click to expand...

That seems like a good tactic - depending on what the vet says or does, they would probably have to contact the owner anyway (for example for antibiotics to be given over a week, or something like that). I meant to add to my first post that you have a very caring daughter, you must be very proud of her! :smile3:


----------



## bonny (12 March 2015)

The PDSA is for people on certain benefits to help with vet treatment and I doubt a flat full of students would qualify especially as it's not even their cat. If it was mine I would be very unimpressed with anyone taking my cat to the vets unless in an emergency.


----------



## DiNozzo (13 March 2015)

Well, we'll see if an owner responds to the collar, but if the cat gets worse I'd far rather it gets taken to the vets regardless of whether an owner who potentially hasn't seen the cat for weeks would be unimpressed or not- especially when its not at all clear that the cat has ever had an owner, or if it hangs round accommodation because it knows it'll be fed by students.

If the PDSA can't help them, they'll chip in together for vets fees and I'll pay the rest.


----------



## Happy Hunter (13 March 2015)

We had a student 'village' of accommodation - there was a cat that lived exclusively between houses 3, 8 and 10.

I would try the collar tactic first - then talk to the students housing association - they might know more?


----------



## DiNozzo (13 March 2015)

Duplicate post- sorry!


----------



## DiNozzo (13 March 2015)

Happy Hunter said:



			We had a student 'village' of accommodation - there was a cat that lived exclusively between houses 3, 8 and 10.

I would try the collar tactic first - then talk to the students housing association - they might know more?
		
Click to expand...

They've already talked to the support staff- they don't know whose it is, or that it had been injured, but thank you for the suggestion! They're going to try the collar tactic and if they don't hear from the owners within a week and the eye continues to look worse, they'll take it to the vet.


----------

